# E mac et lecture vidéo



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Salut à tous et à toutes. 

j'ai un vieux Emac G4 que j'ai fait revenir d'entre les morts en 10.4. j'ai fait les mise à jour, j'ai utiliser un flash modifié pour mettre a jour flash etc etc etc bref il est bien. 

Par conte ce vieux coucou n'a que 386 MO de RAM PC133. 

Du coup quand je lis des vidéos en divx ça passe just par contre sur Youtube et daily motion je suis limité à du 240P et encore ça arrive à ramer. 

Je sais aussi que la carte vidéo est très faible (ATIRV200 avec 32MO) mais je me demandais si je rajoute deux barrettes de 512 si les performances en lecture vidéo allait s'améliorer ou si j'étais dépendant de la carte vidéo?


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2014)

Quelle fréquence processeur ?
Avec mon Mini G4@1,2GHz et 1,256Go de Ram, c'est hyper limite sur YT ou DM


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

C'est la version 1 GHZ


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2014)

Ca sera mieux, mais à peine


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2014)

Peu d'espoir 
ca va saccader ramer et autres joyeusetés es flash sur G4

(testé sur G4 gonflé au max non officiel 2 go de ram et avec le flash bidouillé)


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Ok merci pour vos réponses. Bon de toute façon j'ai trouvé deux barrettes de 512 pour 3 euros 

Donc dans tous les cas ça lui fera pas de mal et j'envisage de mettre Léopard pour le coup


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> deux barrettes de 512 pour 3 euros


ca c'est très bizarre
on rappelle que des barrettes booooof peuvent engendrer pas mal de déboires
(parmi  les joies es barrettes pas terribles  des Kernel Panic et  freezes)


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Si tu peu me conseiller une marque spéciale je suis pas contre


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2014)

aucune de speciale
mais disons que des barrettes à 3 _neuros _( anormalement pas cher) c'est manifestement
 soit du refourgage de barrettes d'occasion ( vente en pieces d'épave ou autre) et ca peut marcher  ou pas
soit une arnaque pure ( rejets  d'usine , barrettes HS ou déficientes et le vendeur n'en dit rien)

note il te faut imperativement ce genre de barrette
(ici  montré chez OWC ,serieux site americain)

http://eshop.macsales.com/MyOWC/Upgrades.cfm?sort=pop&model=181&type=Memory


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Juin 2014)

Cool, merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2014)

fouiner les bons sites es matosses en verifiant que c'est bien 
de ce type
 PC-133 3.3 volt, unbuffered, 8-byte, non-parity* 168-pin* SDRAM

ceci dit des membres macg  amateurs de vieux macs ont acheté chez OWC sans souci
(c'est un site serieux)
alors que_ lepasboncoincoin , ibête et price-sinstre_ et autre c'est des annonces venant de n'importe qui et vendant on ne sait pas vraiment quoi


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> fouiner les bons sites es matosses en verifiant que c'est bien
> de ce type
> PC-133 3.3 volt, unbuffered, 8-byte, non-parity* 168-pin* SDRAM
> 
> ...



Perso, c"est chez eux.
Le gigot de Ram du Mini G4 aussi.
Ca doit faire 6 ou 7 ans que je l'ai acheté, ça marche toujours comme au premier jour !!!


----------



## levoyageur (3 Juillet 2014)

bonjour j et un power mac mac os 10.5.8 pas moyen de le mettre le flash player a jour auriez une astuces 
autre question qui as une astuces pour mettres a jour le os power mac os 10.5.8


----------



## Invité (3 Juillet 2014)

levoyageur a dit:


> bonjour j et un power mac mac os 10.5.8 pas moyen de le mettre le flash player a jour auriez une astuces
> autre question qui as une astuces pour mettres a jour le os power mac os 10.5.8



Pour flash : http://lowendmac.com/2013/flash-11-hack-for-powerpc-updated-to-11-7/

Pour l'Os, à ce jour, sauf à passer sur Linux je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une alternative


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

+1
les OS X suivants sont non compatibles PPC
ils sont pour  macintel uniquement


----------



## levoyageur (5 Juillet 2014)

auriez vous cette manip en francais je comprend une partie mais il manque certain passage par exemple comment allez cherchez les plug in du flash player installez pour remplacez par les autres je ne les trouve suis novice sur mac marre de windaub


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2014)

levoyageur a dit:


> auriez vous cette manip en francais je comprend une partie mais il manque certain passage par exemple comment allez cherchez les plug in du flash player installez pour remplacez par les autres je ne les trouve suis novice sur mac marre de windaub


là
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/powermac-ppc-flashplayer-11-cest-possible-1220448.html


----------



## levoyageur (5 Juillet 2014)

merci pour les infos sa marches sur facebook je vais testez ailleur merci


----------

